# Mountain Leader Pics



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

One sunny day out of 5 and the team pose for a photo. I'm sat in the middle at the back:










This one is from where the team photo was taken, looking up to the top of Cnicht, just over 2,000 ft. Guess where we were going next?










It was worth it - here is the view from the top:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

George that last shot is superb.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> George that last shot is superb.....


 Agreed. Amazing. Well done


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Breathtaking landscape George.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great glacial valley George!

By the way how did the H3 perform?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Love the last shot - very impressive! Is that a U-shaped valley then?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Its a cracking little hill is Cnicht, and a bit off the normal beaten track in Snowdonia as it's down in the Moelwins. Nice, slightly scrambly, stiff climb up, great views off the top and although its only just over 2,000 ft, you do have to climb most of them!

Its an excellent example of a glacial feature too, in a classic shape. Nice climb.









The H3 was OK until our two day expedition: when lifting on and off backpacks, the backpack shoulder strap pulled across my arm and caught on the watch, ripping out one of the strap bars. Just as well I had it on a NATO as the watch was retained (as designed) by the other. I did not notice for about 15 minutes or so, so with any other type of strap I would probably have lost the watch! Also, somewhere along the line, the lume vial at 3 went out. So I have to say - tough, but not tough enough!









The H3 performed well otherwise, but it's not the watch for a Mountain Leader I'm afraid. Its limited by the lack of stopwatch functionality. When the **** hits the fan, the weather really closes in and you have to navigate by timing, you really need a stopwatch.

I have decided that the best compromise would be a tough, dual-display, ana-digi. So I'm looking for one of the new Casio G-Shocks, with analogue time display and LCD secondary display for the stopwatch, preferably with self activating lume so that when you turn your wrist to look at the watch, it automatically lights up.

I'll probably trade the H3: With a vial out, it'll need a repair.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to read the H3 P6500 wasn't up to the job









I have just sold a Pro-Trek would have been ideal


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JoT said:


> Sorry to read the H3 P6500 wasn't up to the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One of those things John, didn't know how reliant I would be on a Stopwatch until I did the course. It's just one of those things that makes life so much easier.

I'm looking for a G-Shock But I have always had my eye on the Protreks, they look nice bits of kit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow, great pictures George.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

ESL said:


> The H3 was OK until our two day expedition: when lifting on and off backpacks, the backpack shoulder strap pulled across my arm and caught on the watch, ripping out one of the strap bars. Just as well I had it on a NATO as the watch was retained (as designed) by the other. I did not notice for about 15 minutes or so, so with any other type of strap I would probably have lost the watch! Also, somewhere along the line, the lume vial at 3 went out. So I have to say - tough, but not tough enough!


This is the same problem seen with some dive watches - a point I've made in other posts. It's also the reason why you'll see military folks wearing their watch with the head on the volar side of the forearm (i.e."backwards"). It's more protected there, catches less on kit and reading it is somewhat easier.

Great photos. It's difficult to capture the grandeur of such a view on film, but I've think you've done it here. A photo from a recent trek along the cliffs of Moher:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice Colin.


----------

